# An Effective Method to Getting More Tips and Educating Pax on Tipping



## Tzogos (Oct 9, 2015)

Yes, I am a new member. I've been lurking these forums for a while, but I finally have something to say/share, so please be gentle .

As many of my fellow drivers would probably agree, the lack of tipping is the #1 problem with Uber. There are many problems with Uber, including rates and commissions. However, tipping is a unique Uber problem in that it is the one thing that Uber don't have complete control over. As others have stated, its mostly about educating the pax. The Uber stance of "tipping is not necessary" is engraved in our heads, but Uber's eloquent use of these 4 words is how they have controlled this issue thus far. This statement allows them to ride a line where pax are encouraged to believe that they shouldn't tip, or that tip is already included.

I've read on here many attempts at finding a way to get the word out to pax that tipping is a good thing. From the TAG campaign (telling customers that you like Uber because the "Tips Are Great") to putting a tip jar in your car and the various signs drivers place in their cars. Well, what I'm offering may just be another sign, but I think its different and so far it has worked very well for me (I have received tips from 78 of the 210 rides I have given since I placed it in my car).

The problem I have with signs I have heard of or seen is that they usually worded in a manner that makes the pax think they really should provide a tip and make them feel uncomfortable while not directly educating the customer. I wanted to take a different approach.

When I sat down to type up a sign to post in my car, I made sure that I maintained awareness of the following priorities:

1. Maintain the Uber tipping mantra so I do not get in too much trouble, and make the pax aware that I am not soliciting for a tip and thus making them feel uncomfortable.

2. Educate the pax that this mantra doesn't mean they shouldn't tip or that a tip is already included.

3. Further educate the customer of Uber's flaw in that it touts itself as being a cashless service, yet it doesn't offer a cashless tipping option. (as we know Uber only listens to the pax. If a substantial portion of the customer base wants the convenience of cashless tipping, Uber *will* listen)

4. Provide the customer with an option to send me cashless/electronic tip (most pax don't carry cash. We are in a near cashless society after all, and many feel they don't need to carry cash on them when they use a cashless service like Uber)

5. Most important - keep it simple and short... Pax do not want to read your manifesto. Simplicity is king (as we've learned from Uber themselves.

What I came up with is the attached document (you'll need to recreate your own to have your custom PayPal QR code and link)

To date, I have not had a negative pax experience due to this sign. It often invokes very positive and informative conversations. Many were just as confused as I thought about the policy and told me they thought tip was included or they weren't allowed to tip because it wasn't through the Uber app. Others say, they never carry cash anyways and loved the QR code Paypal option I provided. In the past couple weeks that my sign has been up, my Uber rating has actually gone up 0.02.

Given the success I've had with this sign, I wanted to share it with the community in the hopes that it could not only help improve your tip rate, but also help us spread the word and educate our pax.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for educating pax. I hope it trickle's down to other drivers. I still believe Uber is all set to go with adding a tipping feature to the app but waiting until they really need to increase drivers.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

The tipping scandal or lack thereof is why I am against the strike. I think it is stupid and petty. It shouldn't be the number one sticky or demand. It should be a side note somewhere near the bottom. There are so many other things that are more important. That's my opinion.

I'm not a teacher. I refuse to edge jew kate passengers. As far as giving advice to passenger I would tell them you are wasting your money baby. Did you realize you're paying $3,000 a year to bar hop


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

William1964 said:


> The tipping scandal or lack thereof is why I am against the strike. I think it is stupid and petty. It shouldn't be the number one sticky or demand. It should be a side note somewhere near the bottom. There are so many other things that are more important. That's my opinion.
> 
> I'm not a teacher. I refuse to edge jew kate passengers. As far as giving advice to passenger I would tell them you are wasting your money baby. Did you realize you're paying $3,000 a year to bar hop


You deliver chicken and waffles and you use Jewish racial slurs to complain about tips? Anybody else who spent a lot of time working for tips see the irony in this?


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

I smell a shill somewhere in this post.....


----------



## Tixx (Aug 27, 2015)

I have Square. Can one create a QR code for square? If so, how?


----------



## UberOCMan (Nov 24, 2015)

Very cool


----------



## Chisox1125 (Jun 30, 2015)

A tipping option is not the way to go. I don't care that Lyft offers it, the problem is the fact that any money that shows on a pay statement must be declared on your taxes. Adding a tipping option will only result in you having to pay it back.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Over/under on days it takes for this guy to get an e-mail telling him to remove the sign from his car?


----------



## UBERdale (Dec 18, 2015)

Just came up with a strategy for encouraging tipping without violating the ban on signs and tip jars. This actually happened quite naturally and resulted in a $10 tip. 

I love talking about my kids and take any opportunity to do so. I don't initiate conversation which can make pax uncomfortable but while chatting it is easy to bring up stories of what my kids are up to. My son is a delivery driver for a local restaurant so he has learned what it's like to depend on tips. I'm so proud of him, whenever he goes out to eat he always tips 30%. Bingo - I just reminded my customer that tipping is a good thing, without asking for a tip. Of course plenty of people will miss the hint, but I'm guessing I'll get close to 50% which beats the 5% tip rate I've been getting.

Feel free to steal my story - of course if you're under 30 you'll really have to work it to sell the "my son is a delivery driver" angle.


----------



## neweagle (May 13, 2015)

I think the indirect method is the best approach. Bottom line: once I strike up a convo with a pax, it's usually not too long before the convo shifts to something about Uber, at which point I can work in something about tips in an indirect way. For example:

Q: "How do y'all get paid?"

A: "Uber keeps 100% of the first $1.75 as a Safe Ride Fee to cover background checks and other stuff, and 20% of the rest. I keep keep whatever is leftover, plus any tips I get."

Q: "Tell me about your best ride?"

A: Whatever story I choose, it ends with the phrase "and to top it off, they left me a nice tip"

Q: "Tell me about your worst ride?"

A: Whatever story I choose, it ends with the phrase "but at least they left me a nice tip"

I get tips from about 10% of my rides.


----------



## UBERdale (Dec 18, 2015)

Here's another indirect approach: many pax ask what's the difference between Uber & Lyft. Almost any question about Uber you can steer into a discussion about tipping that is clearly a suggestion without a direct request. 

Most pax still won't tip, and some may complain but it's worth the risk if a few more come up with a few bucks.


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

Tzogos said:


> Yes, I am a new member. I've been lurking these forums for a while, but I finally have something to say/share, so please be gentle .
> 
> As many of my fellow drivers would probably agree, the lack of tipping is the #1 problem with Uber. There are many problems with Uber, including rates and commissions. However, tipping is a unique Uber problem in that it is the one thing that Uber don't have complete control over. As others have stated, its mostly about educating the pax. The Uber stance of "tipping is not necessary" is engraved in our heads, but Uber's eloquent use of these 4 words is how they have controlled this issue thus far. This statement allows them to ride a line where pax are encouraged to believe that they shouldn't tip, or that tip is already included.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for sharing, I'll try it. I'll be sure though to remove your q code and replace it with my own. I do keep a square reader with me, and I usually try "When" I feel it's the right time to bring up the tipping option. I usually start with letting the customer know what their rating is right away. I start of like...Oh hey, just letting you know your at a 5.0, good job! Then they sometimes are surprised that they are even rated. This usually gets them saying that they always tip their drivers. I tell them what options that they have...cash or square reader. I think I'll edit your sign just a bit if you don't mind to kind of make it fit in with my pitch that I use. 
The word tips, which is actually an acronym...T.I.P.S Meaning

To
Insure
Prompt
Service

Really does have value for all drivers. Passengers should really want to tip most of their drivers because yes, it would motivate all of us to make sure were prompt and professional. Granted, if were not tipped, that shouldn't mean our service should be any less. Tipping after all, is strictly voluntary and when it does happen, we should be extremely grateful. The more appreciation we express, that is something of a reward not only for us, but also for the individual giving the tip. It makes them feel good that they get to see the results of their gratuity. 
I'll be sure to post back with results if my tips were increased. I hope it works. If not, that is ok also.


----------



## BurgandyUberVan (Jan 6, 2016)

Venmo is the best way to get cashless tips.


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi all, so I did the sign, and I was going to wait a full week, but just had to get the information on here sooner. For this year so far, I had not received one tip. I again, just don't even let it bother me anymore. So when I read this article, I had nothing to lose if no one tipped. But that all changed. I made three signs, I put one on the passenger side on the front dash. Then I put two on the back seats of the driver and passenger. This way, no matter where the customer sits, BAM, they can read the sign. I changed up the wording just a bit, and left and logged in. My very first customer tipped. I at first thought...Ok that was just a coincidence. The second customer tipped me. Then the third. My first ten rides, all tipped! There was then the few that didn't, but I am 100% positive that the signs in the car definitely helped.

I made sure to be very appreciative for their generosity, as I'm not used to getting any tips at all. Even for those that didn't leave a tip, I was very professional and treated them with respect. After all, I was still shocked at just how much of a difference this has made and that the signs were working!

I'll take some pictures and post to show how I have it all setup in the car. Educating the customer is truly very helpful, and it will help all of us. I gotta say, being in the market where Uber has dropped the rates, really motivated me for sure to get the signs done. Every penny helps, and when your just driving the UberX platform, it helps!

So a truly special thank you to Tzogos for providing your idea on how to approach the idea of getting tips. I have to say your idea was truly brilliant!!!!


----------



## Tzogos (Oct 9, 2015)

Archie8616 said:


> Hi all, so I did the sign, and I was going to wait a full week, but just had to get the information on here sooner. For this year so far, I had not received one tip. I again, just don't even let it bother me anymore. So when I read this article, I had nothing to lose if no one tipped. But that all changed. I made three signs, I put one on the passenger side on the front dash. Then I put two on the back seats of the driver and passenger. This way, no matter where the customer sits, BAM, they can read the sign. I changed up the wording just a bit, and left and logged in. My very first customer tipped. I at first thought...Ok that was just a coincidence. The second customer tipped me. Then the third. My first ten rides, all tipped! There was then the few that didn't, but I am 100% positive that the signs in the car definitely helped.
> 
> I made sure to be very appreciative for their generosity, as I'm not used to getting any tips at all. Even for those that didn't leave a tip, I was very professional and treated them with respect. After all, I was still shocked at just how much of a difference this has made and that the signs were working!
> 
> ...


Glad to help! Uber does a poor job informing pax how the system works with rating, tips, etc. Its amazing what happens when you politely lay out the details for them and how positively people can react when they feel more informed and knowledgeable!


----------



## Chisox1125 (Jun 30, 2015)

Chisox1125 said:


> A tipping option is not the way to go. I don't care that Lyft offers it, the problem is the fact that any money that shows on a pay statement must be declared on your taxes. Adding a tipping option will only result in you having to pay it back.


Managed to pop out another 25 in tips last night, again no signage, no forcing the tip, or tip jar.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Chisox1125 said:


> Managed to pop out another 25 in tips last night, again no signage, no forcing the tip, or tip jar.


And that's it? You won't share with us your secrets? Just decided to announce how much passengers love you?


----------



## Chisox1125 (Jun 30, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> And that's it? You won't share with us your secrets? Just decided to announce how much passengers love you?


Don't expect it, don't get upset when you pick up 3 passengers and one of em goes into a KFC and you wait 15 minutes to finally finish up your minimum fare. I had a guy who wanted to go to Holiday and was shocked that I was happy about his final destination when 95% of the drivers out here would have canceled and told him to get another fare. Last tip came off a cancelation, guy felt bad that I came all the way out to him just to walk away with a cancelation fee.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Chisox1125 said:


> Don't expect it, don't get upset when you pick up 3 passengers and one of em goes into a KFC and you wait 15 minutes to finally finish up your minimum fare. I had a guy who wanted to go to Holiday and was shocked that I was happy about his final destination when 95% of the drivers out here would have canceled and told him to get another fare. Last tip came off a cancelation, guy felt bad that I came all the way out to him just to walk away with a cancelation fee.


Tips do come unexpectedly, but you made it seem as if it were a daily occurrence to you.
You still shouldn't discourage someone from trying to get tips when we're in an industry in which constant wage decrease is the standard.


----------



## Chisox1125 (Jun 30, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> Tips do come unexpectedly, but you made it seem as if it were a daily occurrence to you.
> You still shouldn't discourage someone from trying to get tips when we're in an industry in which constant wage decrease is the standard.


Me stating an opinion is not discouraging people from getting tips, it's a way to slap people in the face for asking for a tip app when they signed up knowing that tips wouldn't be encouraged.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Chisox1125 said:


> Me stating an opinion is not discouraging people from getting tips, it's a way to slap people in the face for asking for a tip app when they signed up knowing that tips wouldn't be encouraged.


Why would you want to get less money? That is a very stupid statement you made.


----------



## Chisox1125 (Jun 30, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> Why would you want to get less money? That is a very stupid statement you made.


Who says I got less money? I got my tips fine with out one, adding a tip option doesn't guarantee your gonna get a tip.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Chisox1125 said:


> Who says I got less money? I got my tips fine with out one, adding a tip option doesn't guarantee your gonna get a tip.


If you don't use Lyft, then you don't know that passengers on Lyft tip far more than passengers on Uber. Adding a tip option encourages passengers to tip. Saying you don't want a tip option in the app shows you don't know what you're missing.


----------



## Chisox1125 (Jun 30, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> If you don't use Lyft, then you don't know that passengers on Lyft tip far more than passengers on Uber. Adding a tip option encourages passengers to tip. Saying you don't want a tip option in the app shows you don't know what you're missing.


I don't Uber anymore, now ask me if I care if Uber ever adds a tip option?


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Chisox1125 said:


> I don't Uber anymore, now ask me if I care if Uber ever adds a tip option?


Then stay out of the discussion. You're trolling is obnoxious.


----------



## Chisox1125 (Jun 30, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> Then stay out of the discussion. You're trolling is obnoxious.


Free country, don't hate.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Chisox1125 said:


> Free country, don't hate.


That's one big misunderstanding of what freedom means. 
Anyway, stay bliss in your ignorance.


----------



## Sexyfingers (Jan 18, 2016)

So what's the update on how the sign is working?


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Archie8616 said:


> Hi all, so I did the sign, and I was going to wait a full week, but just had to get the information on here sooner. For this year so far, I had not received one tip. I again, just don't even let it bother me anymore. So when I read this article, I had nothing to lose if no one tipped. But that all changed. I made three signs, I put one on the passenger side on the front dash. Then I put two on the back seats of the driver and passenger. This way, no matter where the customer sits, BAM, they can read the sign. I changed up the wording just a bit, and left and logged in. My very first customer tipped. I at first thought...Ok that was just a coincidence. The second customer tipped me. Then the third. My first ten rides, all tipped! There was then the few that didn't, but I am 100% positive that the signs in the car definitely helped.
> 
> I made sure to be very appreciative for their generosity, as I'm not used to getting any tips at all. Even for those that didn't leave a tip, I was very professional and treated them with respect. After all, I was still shocked at just how much of a difference this has made and that the signs were working!
> 
> ...


So, how's that going now?

thx, 
CD


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

The sign definitely works. I watched the Uber Training video a few times, and re-worded the sign to more accurately reflect what they say....

This is what I have, I took out the part about "I can take Cash or credit card, or any other forms of payment". It sounded more like I was asking for a tip, verses just educating the customer that tipping is not required, but we will accept tips, and I still get tipped fairly regularly now. I find that the younger generation, college students mainly don't tip. But again that is ok because tips are just that strictly voluntary.

UBER TIPPING

Thank you for choosing Uber!

Tipping your Uber driver is not necessary and is not expected, however, *Tips are not included in the fare.*

If you want to tip your driver, they will gladly accept. Despite being a cashless service, Uber does not provide a cashless tipping option. Per Uber Training video policy,

*"Tipping is not required, however if the rider still insists, you should accept it, you earned it!*

Thank you again, I've enjoyed your time, and making sure you get to your destination safely!​
As always, feel free to change or whatever.

Final result...IT WORKS!

I have the signs on both rear seats, so no matter what side they get in, they'll see it. I also have one on the dash, far right side. It makes a great conversational piece when they ask. I've gotten used to the signs being there, and I don't even pay attention to if there reading it or not.

ALSO, I went to FEDEX Kinkos' and I laminated them. I've had comments in how professional they look. So if you do hang them on the back of your seats, I wouldn't just hang them with a string, but lift up your head rest...then mark out near the top of your sign, then carefully just make a few cuts within the circle of your template, and then push the head rest poles through, then figure out according to your own seat, where you will put the fold. Then fold over the sign so the sign rests on the back portion of your seat and the customer can easily read them.

So make sure the sign is on the lower portion of your paper, so when you make your fold, that portion can easily be read. It will also let you fold it in half so that when you place it on the right side of your dash on the passenger side, it stands up on it's own.

Remember, if they tip, awesome! If they don't, that's ok too! But you WILL notice a major difference. Your tip base will be more of the afternoon, evening and dinner folks. I do get a few more tips from the drunks...but it's kind of comical when they do...It's almost like "Oh wow, I had no idea...bro...here ya go.." lol ....I had one mother rip into her son for not tipping when she found out he never tipped! I just stayed quiet and was like UGH, she has NO idea that he's probably going to give me a one star...but none the less, I got tipped.

Keep change on hand. I keep 5 $1.00's, 2 $5.00 dollar bills and 2 $10.00 bills. This way I got my bases covered if they want change from a $5.00 dollar bill, a $10.00 dollar bill or a $20.00 bill. I also have always had a square reader, and if you have one, then you know that they just upgraded to accept the tap and pay, or the chip readers. If you didn't know that, then you should go to the website and order your upgrade.

Last but not least...."REMEMBER"........Don't ever ask for tips, but............

Just like Uber says in their own training video....
_
The tipping portion starts at mark 10:10_







*"Tipping is not required, however if the rider still insists, you should accept it, you earned it!*
_This statement is in the Uber training Video at mark 10:23....
_
*
*
So wish you all the best, and lets get these customers educated!​


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

Sexyfingers said:


> So what's the update on how the sign is working?


Just posted the update....


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> So, how's that going now?
> 
> thx,
> CD


Just posted the update...


----------



## Cmedik (Jan 26, 2016)

Could you please post a pic of what it looks like in car.


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

You bet! Here are the pictures...

1st picture shows how I matched up near the top of the paper, after lamination...I traced it out with pencil so that I could easily just remove the markings with a damp cloth.







2nd pic: just how it's lined up







3rd: How I made the cuts, just straight lines within the diameter of the circle 







4th: Posts of headrest are now in the laminate







5th: Underneath view:







6th: Final installation with fold, message can now be read by customer, and is not in the way.


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

Cmedik said:


> Could you please post a pic of what it looks like in car.


Just posted with pics...


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Archie8616 said:


> Just posted with pics...


Archie,

thank you for this! 
You're great.

How do you handle this during a surge?
Where I am, surges come and go, even on a Weekend night.
They'll even be on UberX but not XL.....and then that will flip flop

In otherwords, 
do you run into any flack when there's a surge and pax already feels like they're paying too much already, 
and so seeing a sign that mentions tips would annoy them?
Am wondering if having the signs out during a surge have hurt your ratings.

Thx again for sharing

- CD


----------



## Archie8616 (Oct 13, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Archie,
> 
> thank you for this!
> You're great.
> ...


Hi CD,

Your welcome!

The way I run it, I don't even pay attention to the surge. I think I've read that others won't even log in if it's not surging. I run no matter what. But when a customer does mention surge, it's usually they are asking to learn what's it about. I give them the best answer possible, which is, "it's in place to help with getting other drivers into this area, since there is a high demand".

As for the signs, I leave them up, and never take them down. So far, I have never had one customer complain about the signs, or tipping so far as of this writing.

I always do my best to show my appreciation when they do tip. We all like to get verbal praise for whatever it is that we do for someone, even if it's just a simple thank you. Giving them that appreciation makes it worth it to them, and will also make it more comfortable for the next Uber driver that they tip.

I do not think the signs have hurt my ratings. I've actually gone two weeks in a row with a 5.0 rating. That being said, I had mostly worked the days, and early evening hours. Last week, my average rating for that period was a 4.7....but I worked the late evening crowd, up till 3am. Even working the late crowds, I still received tips, compared to when I did not have the signs up.

I had a small inkling of an idea to just place 5 stars right below the last line in the sentence.....
_
Thank you again, I've enjoyed your time, and making sure you get to your destination safely!_






​and placing it in color, so that again, it's all about the appearance. The intent is a non verbal, nor a non written, just a simple visual queue of 5 golden stars! We humans are a simple folk at times, and maybe just "SEEING" 5 golden stars, will just push them a little over to the 5 star side when they go and do their rating.

​


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Archie8616 said:


> Hi CD,
> 
> Your welcome!
> 
> ...


Hey,

I now do a verbal version of your sign
I say, hey, we're supposed to tell you, it turns out that Uber had been telling people that tipping was included. Well, it is *not* included. People like knowing because they want to tip the driver. it is NOT included, but it is appreciated.

Started this two days ago. 
3 trips, 3 tips. 
Average, about 20 %

As soon as they enter the car, I introduce myself, shake hands. They finish sitting down, and I tell them immediately, with a bit of emotion (nothing crazy, just a hint of emphasis or maybe it comes out as a bit of outrage..).

Then we hang out, they may ask more about uber, I talk about directions, whatever we need to do next.
Nice ride,,,and at the end they immediately say they need to tip. Amazing. very nice. Highly recommended. 
No pressure, just information and emphasis.


----------

